

Show HN: Rate My Startup - Launched Today - GroupRefer

Hi Guys, My startup www.grosper.com, has just launched today in the Middle East. We are trying to be a OneKingLane.com kinda website in the region. I would like your opinions about the UI of my website. Please do check it out!
======
decadentcactus
Agreed on the white space, could probably be moved left a bit. This was on
Chrome on WinXP.

On the product pages (<http://www.grosper.com/deal/view/id/19>) grey on white
text is pretty hard to read. Perhaps also don't change the header colour (I've
seen green and blue) between pages. And "Deals you missed" and "How it works"
link in the main nav are difficult to read.

Otherwise, nice and clean :)

~~~
GroupRefer
Maybe we should make the 'Deals you Missed' and the other Bold?

Would you suggest plain black text for the product pages?

------
deepkut
The headbar goes from a STRONG green/purple, to an entirely white bottom half.
I would not recommend this from a design point of view.

As a US citizen, I'm also not sure what AED is? There's a lot going on. I'd
simplify things.

~~~
GroupRefer
The AED is the currency in UAE, which is in the Middle East.

------
GroupRefer
Here's a working link. <http://www.grosper.com/site/index>

------
dwynings
The grid on the home page is jarring. What's with all the white space on the
left?

~~~
GroupRefer
Hi, not sure what you mean, white space on the left? Where is that?

~~~
dwynings
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10895160/Screenshots/ajn7uqzaqu2r.pn...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10895160/Screenshots/ajn7uqzaqu2r.png)

~~~
GroupRefer
Oh, yeah, we are supposed to have A Stamp there signifying the type of the
deal.

